# Did Farmina Leave The USA????



## AngelaPrimanti (Feb 24, 2014)

Just curious did the company leave the USA? The cute Facebook Page is gone. There is another one that is terrible. Questions are never answered, the few posts are really boring.

Anyone know??


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

There are problems, I hear, with stores, USDA, distributors stopped carrying the food.....I don't know if this means it won't be available or not but if you feed it, find other foods.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

There was a change in management, after issues with the previous person. Now that new management has taken over, things seem to be getting sorted out.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

Meggels, are you talking about the person who was a user here for the company? Or was it someone else?


----------

